# Sometimes the scale just doesnt move ...sigh...



## Emerald (May 21, 2021)

Does anyone else get discouraged when you are dieting and excercising and the scale doesnt move? Its been about 4 days and no movement at all. Sigh..


----------



## Don M. (May 21, 2021)

Weight loss is not a day to day thing....it usually requires Months of Commitment.  Just stay on a good routine of exercise, and eat properly, and eventually the body will begin to react.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 21, 2021)

Maybe try some eating cicadas. I bet you would lose weight.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

Emerald said:


> Does anyone else get discouraged when you are dieting and excercising and the scale doesnt move? Its been about 4 days and no movement at all. Sigh..


they do say if you plateau... then you should eat just a few extra calories, and then go straight back onto your diet. For example..an extra piece of cheese, ..an ounce ..or 2.. ( no cakes or sweets)... and then your body will be prompted back onto burning fat


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 21, 2021)

Emerald said:


> Does anyone else get discouraged when you are dieting and excercising and the scale doesnt move? Its been about 4 days and no movement at all. Sigh..


Have you tried a bowel movement?


----------



## Elsie (May 21, 2021)

Long ago in a galaxy far, far away..........oops, I mean around 45 years ago, for 30 minutes a day I jogged in my apartment from living room to kitchen, back and forth, ate 900 calories a day, lost 1/2 pound of blubber a day & within 7(?) months I lost 65 pounds.  Kept it off for years, but it's all back now for 2 years, legs too tired to jog and starve it off again.


----------



## John cycling (May 21, 2021)

Emerald said:


> Does anyone else get discouraged when you are dieting and exercising and the scale doesn't move?
> Its been about 4 days and no movement at all. Sigh..



Wecome to the forum.  

I agree, that's annoying.  So I change the battery and then it moves again. 

Twenty some years ago I was running quite a bit but was the highest weight that I'd been.
I got rid of a bad eating habit, went on Walter Kempner's Rice Diet, and lost 37 pounds in 4 months.
Most of the weight was lost in the first 6 weeks where I was already down to a good healthy weight for me.
Also, my total cholesterol level went from 199 (due to that bad eating habit) to 123 in that first 6 weeks.  

My first and greatest diet change was in 1974 when I read a booklet written in 1940 by Norman Walker.
Applying his writings changed my life, helped me to be much more healthy, and has saved my life many times.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2021)

I agree with @Don M. 

Adopt a healty plan that you can live with for life and the additional pounds will take care of themselves.

Good luck!


----------



## jujube (May 21, 2021)

Mine moves just fine; unfortunately, in the wrong direction.  Pretty soon, that sweet little voice that announces my weight is going to start saying stuff like, "One at a time, please" and "End of the line...all passengers must get off."


----------



## Nathan (May 21, 2021)

Emerald said:


> Does anyone else get discouraged when you are dieting and excercising and the scale doesnt move? Its been about 4 days and no movement at all. Sigh..


Think of fitness as a marathon instead of a sprint.   Your weight can fluctuate a couple pounds or more, just from your meals, fluid intake, bowel activity.    Weigh yourself once a week, at the same time of day, wearing(or *not* wearing) the same type of clothes.
**Important** If your goal is weight loss, keep in mind that as important as exercise is for your health, eating *less* is 80% or more of the equation.
I use myfitnesspal app to track my meals, and although you get "credit" for the exercises you do, don't use that as a basis to eat more.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 21, 2021)

I was in your predicament on and off for most of my life. But it seems like within the last few weeks my eating habits changed. I don't snack as much, I only eat about half what I used to at meals (I never ate much in the first place) but much of my snacking was carbs and I'd often have two daily desserts a day. I've lost a little more than 8 pounds in the last 7 or 8 weeks. This "natural" appetite change is working better than any diet I've been on, including Weight Watchers.

I hope you can pass that plateau. I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2021)

It’s moving plenty fine for me


----------



## win231 (May 21, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> Maybe try some eating cicadas. I bet you would lose weight.


Yes, nothing makes calories disappear faster than making them come back up.


----------



## MarciKS (May 21, 2021)

try mixing up your workouts. supposedly muscle confusion helps. 

What Is Muscle Confusion, and Should You Really Keep Switching Up Your Workouts? | SELF


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2021)

I’ve gone from a 44 waist to a 40 size. Problem is, I’m stuck on 196 pounds and can’t seem to lose anymore. My goal is 175.


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I’ve gone from a 44 waist to a 40 size. Problem is, I’m stuck on 196 pounds and can’t seem to lose anymore. My goal is 175.


@Pappy , getting the waist size down is a real life saving move, keep up the good work.  


***I don't mean to lecture*** Not speaking _directly at you_ Pappy, I just want to help others because I've been down the same path.

 If you can increase your physical activity, say- walking 30 minutes a day will improve your overall health, and increase your metabolism.

What works for me: counting calories. Some people dislike the idea, I never thought I'd do it, but journaling my meals keeps me aware of what 

I'm stuffing in my mouth, and helps me make better decisions.     Eating more protein(_lean _protein) like chicken breast helps to give the satiated 

feeling. Also, seniors need more protein anyway so that's a double plus.

Some people want quick results(of course) but that usually leads to 'starvation' dieting which is like punishing yourself.    I try to decrease my 

caloric intake by 250 calories a day, which will result in a 1/2 lb. per week weight loss.   250 calories is like a Klondike ice cream  bar, or a handful of Cheetos or a couple of chocolate chip cookies.

You can still eat "goodies", just make it less of them.

A former co-worker who was an RN used to tell me- "Portion Control".   She was right.


----------



## maybenot (May 23, 2021)

I've lost just half a Kg in last three weeks by walking 3000/4000 steps a day in my home ( not all at once, usually 500/600 steps at a time, I'm not too overweight ( 67.2 now) but my waist is out of proportion to the rest of me, I look like an ostrich, round body and legs like toothpicks ... I've also cut out all icecream, chocolate etc

 which isn't a real effort as I don't eat much sweet stuff anyway... my huge sacrifice is my beer, which I love so only have 2 a week now when I see my friend ... hopefully, if I keep this up, then further down the track there will be more improvement.
 Oh, and I also watch some keep fit ( for seniors ) exercises on youtube


----------



## Mike (May 23, 2021)

You should start by measuring your waist, hips and thighs Emerald,
then check them weekly, same for the scales, don't check daily, the
change will be too small to see in the beginning and domestic scales
are not so accurate, they are only a guide.

Don't be disheartened try my suggestions and write the results down
in a book or calendar every time.

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2021)

Invent a Willpower Pill and walk walk walk
Eat your greens and B-12 and D3
Pick an 8 hour opening for 2 mindful meals a day (no grazing)
Clean out your system with water, chia pudding, coffee...whatever works for you


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2021)

Your scale will move pretty darn quick when you hurl it out the bathroom window!

Those things make us obsess.


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2021)

I only weigh myself when I feel like I've gained weight. It keeps me accountable.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2021)

Lara said:


> I only weigh myself when I feel like I've gained weight. It keeps me accountable.


Good. My jeans keep me accountable.


----------



## Buckeye (May 24, 2021)

Looks like the OP is a "one and done" poster.


----------



## Mike (May 24, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Looks like the OP is a "one and done" poster.


I was thinking along these lines too, Buckeye.

Mike.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 27, 2021)

Emerald said:


> Does anyone else get discouraged when you are dieting and excercising and the scale doesnt move? Its been about 4 days and no movement at all. Sigh..


Yes, indeed!  That has been me the last 2-3 days.  But, I just keep on plugging along.  It will give one of these days.  Hope. Effort always pays off.


----------

